# ViP-211 Lip Sync Problems... Anyone Else?



## hammerdown

I've had my 6000 for 5 years, had discHD since day one, Voom channels since they first came to E*. In all that time, I have never noticed anything more than temporary lip sync issues on specific channels. Even those could be cleared by rebooting or waiting.

In just one day of having my 211, I have noticed that ALL channels have a permanent lip sync problem. OTA channels tend to be the worst, and nothing I have found clears it. Using the guide/menus makes it really bad. Rebooting only seems to set it back to slightly out of whack, but never to what I consider normal.

Hammer


----------



## chuckflarhu

i have noticed this a few times, especially on tnthd. It's barely a half second, and it comes and goes, but i've seen it 3 different days.


----------



## Jeff43

I just installed my ViP211 receiver. The lip sync is horrible. I called tech support and was told someone would call me back on this lip sync Vip211 issue in the next 24 hours. I just asked Dish Network to reauthorize my 6000 while Dish Network engineers figure a software fix on the ViP211 lip sync problem. 

Why doesn't Dish Network engineers solve these simple problems before releasing a new receiver to their customers. What a mess.


----------



## fscot55

The problem is in the digital sound transfer if your using an optical cable for your sound. If you hook up RCA cables the lip sync problem goes away. Of course you lose the digital sound.

My guess is the Vip211/411 just isn't fast enough.


----------



## Jeff43

fscot55 said:


> The problem is in the digital sound transfer if your using an optical cable for your sound. If you hook up RCA cables the lip sync problem goes away. Of course you lose the digital sound.
> 
> My guess is the Vip211/411 just isn't fast enough.


 Lip sync is a problem solved years ago in the early days of HDTV. So why does Dish Network hire engineers who are baffled by this latest ViP211 issue?


----------



## James Long

OK, I was wondering why I had not noticed it. I'm not using HDMI yet.


----------



## chuckflarhu

i have it on component right now, and I see it sometimes.


----------



## James Long

I wonder if it is channel specific. We all have our different tastes. I actually spend a lot of time watching SD programming. The most HD I've watched lately is OTA.


----------



## fscot55

It's apparent using either HDMI or component. I wouldn't know why that aspect of it would matter anyway?

If changing from optical out to RCA out for the sound fixes the problem, then obviously the problem lies in the digital transfer.

And yes, it is more apprent on certain channels such as TNTHD. But also obvious on HD specific channels like EquatorHD and HDNEWS.

It might also be the D/A converters in the device the digital sound is hooked into. I use a Sony home theater system (mid-level). Perhaps it's D/A conversion isn't fast enough. Maybe all of us who are seeing lip-sync problems could say what kind of receiver we are using.


----------



## salem66

I have a Onkyo receiver with a optical cable connection from the 211. I have noticed the issue more so on my ota channels. Slight diff on the other HD channels.


----------



## jerryez

I noticed when the Superbowl came on the sound was out of sync. John Madden looks really bad with his huge tongue out of sync. This was on OTA local ABC. Luckily, they did not show the announcers that often. So, it was not that bad. Was using my 211.


----------



## DrJHilty

I have a pioneer receiver connected to a 411 with an optical cable. This issue has been the worst on TNTHD and my OTA digital stations. I have not seen the issue with any of my other channels. I can live with a slight delay, but this delay gets annoying fairly quickly.


----------



## fscot55

Well certainly, if we have a Pioneer and Onkyo receivers also experiencing the delay, then it's not a problem in the receiver part. I'd say any mid-level system such as an Onkyo shouldn't experience this.

This leaves the problem in the 211/411 dish receivers then. 

I wonder, if we aren't satisfied, is Dish gonna give us the run-around and try to pawn it off as a problem on our end? Or are they actually going to do something about this?

This is most unacceptable. I'm not paying $25 a month to receive HD with out of sync sound reception...


----------



## sendy

I Have The Vip 211 For 2 Weeks No Problem


----------



## Jeff43

I received a call today from Dish Network. This ViP211 lip sync problem on the digital output is a know issue. I was told a software update will be spooling toward the end of this month to fix the ViP211 lip sync digital output problem.


----------



## bhenge

James Long said:


> I wonder if it is channel specific. We all have our different tastes. I actually spend a lot of time watching SD programming. The most HD I've watched lately is OTA.


It seems channel specific when it occurs but it is not always the same channel. In other words when I see lip-sync issues, it is not on all channels and the channels it does occur on change. It has happened on both HD and SD channels. I did look at a channel I was having the issue with with my 411 on my 811 and it was not happening on the 811. I have heard there is a fix in the works, so we will see when the next load comes out.


----------



## Henry63

hammerdown said:


> I've had my 6000 for 5 years, had discHD since day one, Voom channels since they first came to E*. In all that time, I have never noticed anything more than temporary lip sync issues on specific channels. Even those could be cleared by rebooting or waiting.
> 
> In just one day of having my 211, I have noticed that ALL channels have a permanent lip sync problem. OTA channels tend to be the worst, and nothing I have found clears it. Using the guide/menus makes it really bad. Rebooting only seems to set it back to slightly out of whack, but never to what I consider normal.
> 
> Hammer


I too have the lip sync problem as well as the picture being shifted to the left when using hdmi, wondering if I should go back to the 811. The problems i'm having bug the crap out of me.:nono2:


----------



## logray

I noticed this as well on L.262 using toslink a couple of times.

An easy way to replicate this is to turn up the volume on your TV (connected via RCA L/R), and turn up the volume on your Hi-Fi (connected via HDMI or toslink) at the same time. You will hear a discernable delay (echo) on the RCA outputs.

VIP211--->toslink--->Harman Kardon AVR 80
VIP211--->rca---->Samsung DLP


----------



## dmils

I have the 411 feeding a video processor via HDMIand a backup optical audio link. I have a coax connection from the processor to my recever. The lip synch problem is obvious on both audio feeds. I too was told that RCA connection corrects the problem but loses 5.1.

I am partially lucky because I can adjust the lip synch on the processor but it varies day to day and channel to channel. Rebooting often brings 1 souce close but makes the other worse.

Originally told update by EOM. Last week was told up to another month.


----------



## Paul43

dmils said:


> I have the 411 feeding a video processor via HDMIand a backup optical audio link. I have a coax connection from the processor to my recever. The lip synch problem is obvious on both audio feeds. I too was told that RCA connection corrects the problem but loses 5.1.
> 
> I am partially lucky because I can adjust the lip synch on the processor but it varies day to day and channel to channel. Rebooting often brings 1 souce close but makes the other worse.
> 
> Originally told update by EOM. Last week was told up to another month.


Same problem with newly installed 411. Almost imperceptable delay with RCA link to Harman Karden AVR. Optical link to HK is terrible delay. :nono2: Tried all of HKs capabilities but if the signal is not there in time, you cannot speed it up. Something as basic as digital audio sync makes me wonder about their 'stress testing' of their 411/211 design. :nono: Video looks fine, SD and HD.


----------



## William Millar

One thing that seems nobody really knows is the question: Is it the sound or the video that is delayed? Also I receive the Local network from Dish network and have an antennae for the digital stations attached to my 411 receiver. If I go from NBC digital to NBC regular that Dish is broadcasting, there is 4 to 5 second delay from the Dish broadcast, that seems like a quite a long delay.


Bill


----------



## bhenge

William Millar said:


> One thing that seems nobody really knows is the question: Is it the sound or the video that is delayed? Also I receive the Local network from Dish network and have an antennae for the digital stations attached to my 411 receiver. If I go from NBC digital to NBC regular that Dish is broadcasting, there is 10 or 15 second delay from the Dish broadcast, that seems like a quite a long delay.
> 
> Bill


In the lip sync issues I have seen/heard, the audio is lagging the video so my guess is it has to do with the audio processing. IMHO, it has to be something in the 211/411 since I can watch the exact same channels on my 811 at the same time and not have the lip sync issue. It seems if it were a facility or external processing issue, it would be seen on all models of Dish receivers....

10-15 seconds seems long. Obviously your OTA digital doesn't have to travel as far as the Dish signal (Dish (or the local channel provider) has to get the local signal to the Dish uplink facility, get processed by that facility (so they can compress the signal, insert ads, etc) , then travel up and back from satellite to your 411). On my system I have seen a 2-4 second delay from OTA to Dish delivered, but never as long as 10-15 seconds.


----------



## William Millar

Thank you for your inpuy BHENGE, your right it is about 4 to 5 seconds. I really don't feel right now I am having any problems with the lip sync. I did week or so back, seems they may have fixed the problem. I'm using the Pioneer elite receiver with Digital cable.



Bill


----------



## Fifty Caliber

I have a Milli-Vanilli DVD that has realy bad lip sync problems. Seems to be the same no matter what conections I use on the DVD player.


----------



## cpcarter

I've had the Dish HD silver pack/voom since 2/22. I run the DD Optical out of the Dish 211 through an Elite VSX45-TX A/V rcvr and run the Component Video out direct to a Mitsubishi RPTV. From day 1 I noticed the audio delay relative to component video ridiculous! I hoped a firmware upgrade would help but I've already got the latest 2.64. I've tried a new unit from Dish, no change. Tried Pioneer tech support just to eliminate the rcvr as possible problem. Substituted my DVD player through same path and setup , no delay. Tried running component video through the A/V rcvr but no change in audio delay. It's obviously the 211 or their signal path. With all this the Dish tech who helped me activate the new 211 said this is not even a known issue! Whatever the problem it's a big problem that Dish hopes will go unnoticed but personally I have no use for HD video without quality 5.1 audio. They need to hear it loud and clear! 
Report Post


----------



## dsanbo

Fifty Caliber said:


> I have a Milli-Vanilli DVD that has realy bad lip sync problems. Seems to be the same no matter what conections I use on the DVD player.


Funny...I play mine upside down...with no sync problem....but...they now sing BACKWARDS....!! I have the same issue with a Jessica Simpson CD.....:lol:


----------



## Fifty Caliber

FWIW, I use a component video conection directly to the TV, an optical conection to my home theater receiver, and an S-Video and baseband audio conection to an RF-Modulator to feed TV's elsewhere in the house.


----------



## Paul43

cpcarter said:


> I've had the Dish HD silver pack/voom since 2/22. I run the DD Optical out of the Dish 211 through an Elite VSX45-TX A/V rcvr and run the Component Video out direct to a Mitsubishi RPTV. From day 1 I noticed the audio delay relative to component video ridiculous! I hoped a firmware upgrade would help but I've already got the latest 2.64. I've tried a new unit from Dish, no change. Tried Pioneer tech support just to eliminate the rcvr as possible problem. Substituted my DVD player through same path and setup , no delay. Tried running component video through the A/V rcvr but no change in audio delay. It's obviously the 211 or their signal path. With all this the Dish tech who helped me activate the new 211 said this is not even a known issue! Whatever the problem it's a big problem that Dish hopes will go unnoticed but personally I have no use for HD video without quality 5.1 audio. They need to hear it loud and clear!
> Report Post


I agree with the absolute need for fixing the audio sync problem. I have been down a similar path of attempting to isolate the problem and it always comes back to the E* equipment. They replaced the original 411 with a 211 and the sync problem is still there. They said a special note was passed the the "special technical team" but of course I have not been given any reply.


----------



## mpr86

I'm having the exact same issues as you all with the audio/video lip sync. It's so annoying that the the audio isn't synched with the video.

My setup is:
ViP-211 connected via Monster Cable HDMI to my Pioneer Elite 1130-HD receiver.

I wish there was some sort of resolve to this issue, any input would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## spder

im having problems understandingif the vip211 and 411 iscapatable with legacy equipment


----------



## Fifty Caliber

It is.


----------



## rustamust

I could not take it any longer and changed my 211 back to my 811 set up after 10 days of lip sync and black screen rsets. I tried everything I could to cure the lip sync problem but NOT. The black screen only happened 3 times, 2 from OTA to dish and once while exiting the guide. The PQ on SD is a lot better (20-30%) and HD is less (15%). I like the guide better on the 211 and HD is better. OH WELL maybe dish will get it fixed some day.

MIKE


----------



## Fifty Caliber

Blame it on the rain.


----------



## jettaKnight

New to Dish Networks and new to this forum. VERY frustrated with the audio lag/sync problems with my ViP211. I have tried multiple connections, cables, etc. The lag happens when using the digital optical connection from the 211 to a/v receiver. It is then running Dolby Digital and has horrible lag. If I use the HDMI connection to the HDTV and then digital optical out from the TV to receiver it pushes the audio to standard Digital and the lag goes away. (I don't have HDMI connections on my a/v receiver thus the reason for running to the TV first.) So it seems to be Dolby Digital and the Vip211 that is causing the problem. If this keeps up I may have a short career as a Dish customer. Is there any hope for a software or equipment fix from Dish?


----------



## Jeff43

jettaKnight said:


> Is there any hope for a software or equipment fix from Dish?


I have been with Dish Network for over eight years so the answer to your question is "it will be awhile". Dish Network seems to constantly release products that are not ready for prime-time. One would think that a company loaded with such engineering talent would release a product that works as advertised.


----------



## saweetnesstrev

Ive just been noticing this, its really a pain! Specially on the ENCORE channel.


----------



## saweetnesstrev

I still notice this problem, why wont it get fixed?


----------



## Jeff43

saweetnesstrev said:


> I still notice this problem, why wont it get fixed?


 Not enough people are complaining about the problem.


----------



## Paul43

Jeff43 said:


> Not enough people are complaining about the problem.


I finally received a return email on my lip sync email complaint. As promised, a CSR did call. We played ring around the rosy with checking out what I had previously done in attempts to isolate the problem. She finally agreed, following lengthy periods on hold, that they indeed had a "good number" (whatever that is) of optical cable/dolby surround lip sync complaints. She had no clue on what the problem might be or when a solution might be achieved. "You'll just have to use the analog input and lose the optical" was the bottom line. Simmering for a day or so, I called back and a technician worked out a refund of the $49.99 Feb 211/411 HD special applied to a lease of a 622 (net - $250 + lease). I will put the 622 in our "surround room" and the 211 on a HD unit that does not have SS. :nono: All in all, it has taken two months + of calling and calling. Maybe the bottom line was worth the wait. Sure hope the 622 doesn't have the same problem.


----------



## chuckstarburst

I have been using a Dish 811 receiver for a couple of years and have been having a problem with motion artifacting. After months of replacing all of the components of the system, I was told all my problems would be solved if I went to the new vip211 receiver. I signed up for an 18 month committment and they installed the new vip211 receiver yesterday. Immediately it became obvious that there was a severe lip sync problem with the optical audio output of the 211. I never had a sync problem with the 811. I am using the HDMI Video output. After a lot of system troubleshooting I changed to the analog stereo outputs and that corrected the problem. I talked with customer service at Dish and they said they would report it to engineering, but there was no known problem with the vip211. They said if it wasn't corrected within a couple of days I should call back. Incidentally, The NBC-DT signal is totally out of whack! Also noticed that TNT-HD was bad. The problem seems to be erratic with the delay changing all over the place. A big reason for the (upgrade) was to get the Denver channels in Hi-Def, and they moved me off of 61.5 to 129 for the Denver channels. Is this a receiver problem or a satellite problem? Customer service has not offered any solution and they tell me I can't reverse the 18 month committment. Anybody had sucess fighting this problem and getting out of the contract?


----------



## richiephx

I recently received software update L265 for my 211 receiver. I don't know what fixes were made in the update. Hopefully, many of the issues we had were corrected?


----------



## jtthirty

Don't know how recent the L265 update was and I'm not home at the moment to check my version, but it certainly didn't cure any sound sync problems as of last night. I attempted to listen to Boston Legal through my a/v receiver and it was terribly out of sync with the picture.


----------



## Mikey

jtthirty said:


> Don't know how recent the L265 update was and I'm not home at the moment to check my version, but it certainly didn't cure any sound sync problems as of last night. I attempted to listen to Boston Legal through my a/v receiver and it was terribly out of sync with the picture.


L2.65 for the vip211/411 was released for streaming to all receivers this morning.


----------



## chuckstarburst

It looks like 2.65 took care of most of the lip sync problems for me. NBC's Tonight Show is still bad but from what I've read that's a problem at the source. NBC local is OK along with other network programming.


----------



## jtthirty

Watched CBS' CSI last night with no sound sync problems. Didn't have time to check out the other stations, but I'm hoping that problem is solved.


----------



## rustamust

Hooked my 211 up again today and the lip sync problem is better but not prefect. Now analog and digital are the same. Seems to be a milisecond or so behind excepet for TNT which is so far out I cant watch it at all. It was the same on my 811 last night before switching sets. Also my SD PQ is better on the 211.

Mike


----------



## guffy1

I am using RCA cables to a non digital receiver and I see the lip sync issues every day, on every HD channel...


----------



## jerryez

2.65 did not do anything for me. Still have lip sync, Cannot turn screen saver off, channel still jumps, screen goes black, reboot required. What did they fix?
I mean how hard is it to fix it so the screen saver turns off in preferences.

COME ON DISH, GET IT STRAIGHT FOR ONCE!


----------



## jtthirty

Well, I'm knocking on wood and keeping my fingers crossed. I watched "The Crying Game" last night on the HDMV channel and the my surround receiver and the 211 were in perfect sync. So, I'll see how it goes from here.


----------



## vinobabu

When I turn on the TV first and then my receiver, I dont have lip sync issues..but when I change channels there seems to be lag.


----------



## mabrandt

I had a 211 installed last Saturday and have the lip-synch problems, most notably on TNTHD. It is on both optical and the standard RCA jacks. Not as bad on the RCA jacks. I have the 2.66 release. I called Dish last night to make sure they don't think that 2.66 fixed the problem. The rep I talked to said they are aware the problem still exists. I hope they get it fixed soon.

Mark


----------



## rustamust

The problem seems to be TNTs with my setup. 2.65 corrected mine except for TNT and not sure that it isnt worse. Did not notice any changes with 2.66 as far as lip sync. I also have called dish. 211 is purring along no reboots needed better than 2 weeks not 1 problem.

Mike


----------



## jaanuu40

I have the lip sync problem bypassing the audio receiver and using the RCA cables hooked up directly to the TV in....so the thought of optical cables or audio receiver causing lip sync issue is out of the door.


----------



## Suriel

New installation on 8 May with two 211s and having out-of-sinc problems, particularly with the HD locals, too. Will call them tonight to report my displeasure.


----------



## mpr86

Wanted to see if anything new has developed


----------



## swissin

It sucks I have called and called but no luck for my 211


----------



## prowler1

Well I Have Had Dish For 8 years and never had a problem then in February 06 i switched to there hd gold package with the 211 receiver and have had problems ever since.Audio seems to lag almost all the time on certain hd channels.I was reading about other people having same problem with running optical/verses RCA cable,and i can tell you I am not running either.I am running hdmi directly into my tv,and the sound is off.The tv in a Mitsubishi ultra-vision 50 inch LCD.i do have a Sony a/v receiver,but don't run it to watch dish because of sound delay.I was on the phone with them for over an hour tonight.I asked them if any other people were having this problem they said no.I told the tech that was funny its all over the internet,he didn't know what to say.I also asked about a fix for the problem and they said they would send me a new receiver.So i asked if that would fix the problem.The tech said absolutely.My receiver is at sw266.So i asked if she would guarantee it as i am still under contract they said they would not guarantee that it would fix it but it might.


----------



## brg606

prowler1 said:


> Well I Have Had Dish For 8 years and never had a problem then in February 06 i switched to there hd gold package with the 211 receiver and have had problems ever since.Audio seems to lag almost all the time on certain hd channels.I was reading about other people having same problem with running optical/verses RCA cable,and i can tell you I am not running either.I am running hdmi directly into my tv,and the sound is off.The tv in a Mitsubishi ultra-vision 50 inch LCD.i do have a Sony a/v receiver,but don't run it to watch dish because of sound delay.I was on the phone with them for over an hour tonight.I asked them if any other people were having this problem they said no.I told the tech that was funny its all over the internet,he didn't know what to say.I also asked about a fix for the problem and they said they would send me a new receiver.So i asked if that would fix the problem.The tech said absolutely.My receiver is at sw266.So i asked if she would guarantee it as i am still under contract they said they would not guarantee that it would fix it but it might.


it really pizzes me off that they NEVER admit to others having similar problems. probably so they don't have to adjust the bills for THEIR problems.


----------



## swissin

prowler1 said:


> Well I Have Had Dish For 8 years and never had a problem then in February 06 i switched to there hd gold package with the 211 receiver and have had problems ever since.Audio seems to lag almost all the time on certain hd channels.I was reading about other people having same problem with running optical/verses RCA cable,and i can tell you I am not running either.I am running hdmi directly into my tv,and the sound is off.The tv in a Mitsubishi ultra-vision 50 inch LCD.i do have a Sony a/v receiver,but don't run it to watch dish because of sound delay.I was on the phone with them for over an hour tonight.I asked them if any other people were having this problem they said no.I told the tech that was funny its all over the internet,he didn't know what to say.I also asked about a fix for the problem and they said they would send me a new receiver.So i asked if that would fix the problem.The tech said absolutely.My receiver is at sw266.So i asked if she would guarantee it as i am still under contract they said they would not guarantee that it would fix it but it might.


I have been calling E* every week sience Feb I have the Vip 211 and have been told every week were working on a fix than they sent a new receiver still the same as before. I have the gold package and I am not happy with them they know about it but have yet to fix it. I am thinking about going with Comcast if E* can't fit this.:nono2:


----------



## swissin

swissin said:


> I have been calling E* every week sience Feb I have the Vip 211 and have been told every week were working on a fix than they sent a new receiver still the same as before. I have the gold package and I am not happy with them they know about it but have yet to fix it. I am thinking about going with Comcast if E* can't fit this.:nono2:


----------



## unr1

Just wanted to add my audio delay experience.



I have audio delay issues (sound is slower than picture).

Onkyo HTS790B connected via Optical Cable...video through HDMI on Samsung LCD
Dish 211
Software L268


----------



## tig66208

Ditto the problem here.

ViP 211, hooked up to an Onkyo TXSR703 receiver with digital optical cable. Most audiophiles will tell you that it has been discovered that optical cables have these problems in general, and are more susceptible to interference.

However, I think I can safely rule out an $800 receiver as being the problem.


----------



## anthonyi

Been though 3 VIP211's and still have and always had this issue on the Lip Sync problems. {} I didn't upgrade to the VIP211 to just hookup plain old RCA cables. I wanted the full affect of the sound using either Optical or HDMI cables. {}


----------



## cdub998

Lip synch problems here. Only noticible on OTA channels though. Quite annoying though. Enough so That I think I am going to run my OTA through the TV directly.


----------



## saweetnesstrev

Lip Sync problems here too,, TNT is the worse...


----------



## ChrisR

Since L3.41 has downloaded, I have not had any lip sync problems with the 211. It was pretty bad before, but seems to have been corrected.


----------



## larsdennert

I've been a dish customer for 6 years and just upgraded to the 211. I'm connected via components and rca to the tv. Lip sync is horrible. I figured it was because I was watching Bad Boys and they were dubbing all the cussing. I guess not. It's fully seconds OOS. Looks like I didn't wait long enough to upgrade...


----------

